# Post Your Grades for Spring 2010



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey,

I ntoiced today we didn't have one of the usual "post your grades" threads, so I decided to start one. 
Here's mine:

Statistics for Criminology: B-
Cultural Geography: A-
Persuasion: B+
T.A for Criminal Law in Action: A+

I have to say I'm pretty happy with everything - I got my highest GPA ever (3.5, made the Dean's list for the first time) this semester.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

20th century American lit: A-
Margaret Laurence senior seminar: A
Culture & Media in Canada: A-
Gender, Race & Class in Pop Culture: A- (CURSE YOU, you should have been an A)

Congratulations on making the dean's list, Silent!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Mythology B-
Social Psychology B+
Stress & Stress Management A
Pre-Employment Strategies B


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

4fukin0 :drunk


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know, but here are my predictions:

Ballet: F for not writing my papers and not bothering to go the last day of class to write the final essay
Musicianship: B
Diatonic Harmony: I had thought it pretty much impossible that I would get anything other than an A, but I might end up with a B because I didn't finish my final (we were allowed to leave the room and I thought I had plenty of time, so I spent too much time taking multiple breaks).


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Western Tradition II: A

I just finished my senior year in high school, so that was a class I was taking through community college. My other grades:

AP English: A
Fundamentals of Government: A-
Advanced Biology: A+
Choir: A

This summer, I'm taking Public Speaking *gulp*, and Fundamentals of Biology.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

You have interesting courses up in North American...I would love to see half of these in the UK :roll


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Banzai said:


> You have interesting courses up in North American...I would love to see half of these in the UK :roll


Agreed  Alot of them sound very unusual (well, at least to me :b) but at the same time fascinating. Will post my own results when I get them.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

European Politics A-
Int'l Orgs A-
French B
Internship A

Withdrew late from an intolerable Poli-Sci course. Combination of European grading (especially in French) and internship brought down my GPA slightly.


----------



## Madbritt (Nov 12, 2008)

Art History (western art section 3): A- 
(Yeah! That was the hardest class. I actually STUDIED for once. I guess it pays off)

Mathematics for liberal arts: C-
(I hate math, and didn't care one bit about that class...it shows)

3-Dimensional Studies (sculpture): B

4-Dimensional Studies (video and installation): A-

College writing: A-
(proof that you can get a slightly higher grade if the teacher likes you)


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Sociology of Race: B+
Pre-Calc: B+
English: A-

My first quarter in college. I am really disappointed. I wanted to be on the dean's list, but I missed it by .07 (my gpa is 3.43). My heart like dropped when I saw my grades...I really wanted to get a 3.5. :mum


----------



## Justonekitty (Apr 12, 2010)

school operations: A

I work f/t and go to grad school at night.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Origins of Human diversity - A
Biodiversity and the tree of life - A
Nutrition in health and disease - A
Frontiers of Medical research - A
Microbial Physiology - A
Sex, health, and AIDS - A
Contemporary Biology in Human Affairs - A
Biochemistry - B
T.A. Microbiology lab - A


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Holy moly, Laith, you are an academic machine.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

intermediate Accounting - b+
cost Accounting - A
Accounting Internship - A-
Astronomy - A


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

Personal finance - A
Race and ethnicity - A
General chemistry II - B
EPICS (water resource management) - B
History of revolutions - B
Earth and atmospheric sciences lab - B

thank ****ing god I'm done with college, I never wanna go back


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Human Anatomy: A
Human Nutrition: A
World Civilizations: A
Human Development: A-
Intro to Women & Gender Studies: A

Last semester I bombed and got a 2.23 GPA. I'm very happy with the improvement I've made this semester.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> I don't know, but here are my predictions:
> 
> Ballet: F for not writing my papers and not bothering to go the last day of class to write the final essay
> Musicianship: B
> Diatonic Harmony: I had thought it pretty much impossible that I would get anything other than an A, but I might end up with a B because I didn't finish my final (we were allowed to leave the room and I thought I had plenty of time, so I spent too much time taking multiple breaks).


Actual grades:

Ballet: A
Musicianship: B
Diatonic Harmony: A

So I won't drop ballet for the summer. I am afraid of possibly having to talk to my ballet teacher about missing the final/papers when I see her tomorrow, though.


----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

E3834 math 125 5 a e3550 env 101 3 a e3091 arc 172 3 a e0206 arc 180 1 a e0203 arc 162 3 a e0202 arc 160 3 a


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Web Development: A-
Information Systems Project: B+
Statistics 350: B+
Statistics 520: A-

Done with college, but now looking for a job is nerve wracking. Just applied to a random job I probably wont get but still have to worry about them calling (I match up semi-decently with the job and they've been looking for a while so maybe they're having a hard time finding people). But I dont really have references and had to ask a teacher I barely know for one

Doesnt help I dont feel like I deserve any job in my field

bleh


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Math 1A - A
Econ 1B - B
Pilates - A

Yep, thats right, an A in pilates, jealous?


----------



## PhysMaj (Jun 28, 2010)

My High School grades:
...actually I don't want to list them. I'll just say I got 7 As and 1 B


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

I go by the quarter system, so I will post Spring and Winter quarters:

Chinese 102- A
Philosophy 150: Introduction to Logic- A
Theatre 100: Introduction to Theatre- A
Chinese 103 - A
Statistics 135- A
Sociology 101: Introduction to Sociology - A

I am now taking General Chem I and Biology.


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Dam everyone has very good grades

AC Circuits - A
Computer Programming Intro - C
Electrical Machinery - A
Electrical Magnetic Control - A+
Electronics - A-
Physics of Environment - A


Also I am a retard these are winter 2010 grades


----------



## pittfan624 (Nov 20, 2009)

Time for me to break the chain

Intro to Macroeconomics - C-
Managing in Complex Environments - C
Biopsychology - B-
Seminar in Composition - A-
Business Calculus - C+

Yup


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Laith said:


> Origins of Human diversity - A
> Biodiversity and the tree of life - A
> Nutrition in health and disease - A
> Frontiers of Medical research - A
> ...


I'm always so impressed by you on these "post your grades" threads! What's your secret... seriously?! Particularly for handling so many classes/credit hours at a time and still pulling nearly all As? I've got 4 straight semesters of 18 credit hours (some with 5 lab classes at a time), and I need to pull like, a 3.8 at least (I'm a pre-vet student). I'm pretty freaked out about it!


----------

